# Help with benefits - allowances. Can I quit my job?



## EmyDra

Basically, because I work weekends and evenings (and JUST the weekend and friday evening) childcare is pretty impossible. I'd looked at getting a private Nanny (80% could be paid for me) but the administrating costs are abundant.

Anyone else a single unemployed mum of one child? What sort of amount do you have to live off a week?


----------



## JessMumzyJxx

I can only speak for myself. I have on and off dancing/modelling work but i'm a single mum and just moved into a flat with my 1 year old and no real 'permanent work'.

Depending on your financial situation (an ex paying money?/other income taxed) you would be able to get council tax paid for, housing benefit, JSA and probably WTC's. You really should speak to citizen's advice - available over the phone or in person. They would know more than we do!

Any other questions feel free to PM/FB me hun :)

Good luck xx


----------



## EmyDra

Will definately go down to Citizens Advice Bureau this week. I currently have a lovely house but it's private rental - so I dont pay council tax etc or rates.

How much is your weekly spendable income roughly? Mine seemed to be around £30 after I took everything into account but that maybe a lot lower than actual. I could very comfortably live on £100 a week after rent and bills are paid, at the moment with my job and maternity pay it's about £150 a week.


----------



## JessMumzyJxx

I have about 120 a week to spare which is probably a bit above average but I do live in London and things are a bit more expensive than everywhere else! 

Citizen's Advice helped me lots, they help you to fwork out all your ins/outs/expenditure and give you a breakdown of funding etc. So I wouldn't worry, they will help you work it out if they are as helpful as my local ones were :) x


----------



## EmyDra

Thankyou so much - yes a lot less expensive here but a fantastic insight. Im having a bit of a panic about it.


----------



## JessMumzyJxx

No need to panic, I did the same when I thought I was all alone and nobody would help me. Once you've seen them you will feel better for it, have a better idea of what to do and where your money and what it'll be spent on. Just need discipline with your money and you'll both be absolutely fine :)


----------



## chels24uk

Im un-employed and have a son. I currently get my rent and council tax fully paid, get about £55 a week income support (would be £65 but im paying off a budgeting loan atm) £55 child tax credits and £20 child benefit a week. 
If it wasnt for my debts (my own stupid fault from when i moved out and opened catalogues and let me ex buy stuff in my name grrr!) id be pretty good for money. Although, I have to say, being on the dole is not fun, i find it really degrading and cant wait to have this baby so i can go get a part time job. 
Is changing your hours to weekdays not an option? Good luck :)


----------



## sophieee18

I get £65 per week from income support
£20 per week child benefit
£54 child tax credit (it was £66 until Alfie turned 1)

I am very comfortable living off this amount. It allows me to get all essentials plus pay bills. I don't have a mortgage or rent to pay luckily as my dad paid off the mortgage in the house for me. I am currently doing a child care course to become a child minder so I can't wait to get a bit more extra money for luxuries.


----------



## purpledahlia

Im so confused, everyone seems to get so much more CTC than me... im struggling so much, I get council tax paid apart from i pay £20 a month, dunno why thats just what i have to pay, Rent is covered. £120 every fortnight IS which goes on bills and essentials, then £20 a week CHB but half goes on debts, and only £40 CTC which is what i live off. Its not fun, if you have a job i wouldnt quit!


----------



## EmyDra

Apparently they'd pay my ENTIRE rent if I quit work and with everything else it means that my income only goes down by about £30 a week...and that's before childcare.

I will really miss work, but other than that I don't see the point - I'd rather volenteer for a community project than be bossed around for 16 hours to earn £30.


----------



## purpledahlia

Have you checked the housing help rates? They vary from area to area.. esp in private rented accomodation it doesnt mean they will pay it all, they pay a certain amount but private rented properties usually are over that limit.. so id check your LHA rates to be sure you would have that covered with no shortfall. 

Also check if you will get help if you quit your job, cos i think here they say its your own fault for making yourself jobless type thing?? Well possibly different with kids involved but check it all anyway :)


----------



## EmyDra

The max for my area was £399, mine is £390 which is below average for a property of it's type. I knew the landlady before and she was able to drop the price down by not going through an agency.


----------



## Marlarky

I get all baby formula paid for, 300 dollars a month for food, My electric bill paid partly paid for, rent, and Aaron and I are supported until he is 1, but onlybecause they made me file for child support, and then once he turns one I get child care paid for so I can work. They will pay family members or a private day care whichever I choose. But I live in Cook County (Chicago) and they are very lenient to single moms here!!


----------



## lesleyann

you will need to check but i heard if you quit your job, they dont have to help/help fast. Since you have decided to just stop working however this may of changed since i spoke to an old friend.


----------

